

Can I give you ten billion dollars? - kht786
http://kumailht.com/2011/10/can-i-give-you-ten-billion-dollars/

======
suivix
It wouldn't cost $10 billion to recreate Linux because it's been done before,
and people could quickly code it with knowledge of the framework and the key
tools.

